# Mavs Schedule Released



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/schedule/results_2007.html

Yay!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Hmmm, no KG until Mar 20th.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And out last game vs San Antonio is on Mar 23rd. 
Seems the last few years they have scheduled a matchup towards the last few weeks of the season with them.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I hope we suck this year.

Feel free to sig. :cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Look at you putting your Mod Powers to use and using the Sticky feature.

Fancypants.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Fancypants.


Naw, just black Dockers - looks like I'm wearing a hole in the knee here...:|


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

do we REALLY need to know where your holes are?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im so excited a thread I made was stickied!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> Im so excited a thread I made was stickied!


You're big time now!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Here's the Mavs complete TV schedule for the season. Courtesy of HDNet.​







​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Does anyone use this thread ? If not I would like to unsticky it, same goes for Mavs Wiki.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Won't hurt my feelings, but.... can't say the same about Jet. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We will all rep her as a consolation. :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Can't.... same ol' message.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Try it again once others have repped her.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Haha, yeah I was pretty psyched about having a thread stickied... but I suppose that once it's stickied, it doesn't seem so great. So... yeah, go ahead and unsticky it. You don't have to rep me either... although it would be nice.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Jet again. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, you better keep the thread stickied until you can get me that rep. 

Nah, I'm just kidding you.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Everyone rep her already !


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I already did, so now I can't...:rules:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Man... I can't rep anybody here.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If some of our regulars posted more, they would also get more rep.


----------

